# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Swap. 7mm 162gr ELD-M for 162gr ELD-X

## 7'08 shooter

Hey guys have a brand new box of 7mm 162 eldms that I'm wanting to swap for eldx.
Located in Auckland.
Cheers fellas

----------


## Hunterdave

Got a part box of 26 to trade

----------


## 7'08 shooter

Sent a pm

----------


## SPEARONZ

U have any luck swapping these out?

Ive got an unopened box 162Eldx Im wanting to trade to eldms.

Old post I know

----------


## SCUBAOATES

Don't surpose you would sell the eld-x? 😀 🤞

----------


## SPEARONZ

Your second in line. Still hoping to trade for eldms

----------

